# Washington County-496 acres



## ThatredneckguyJamie (May 27, 2021)

Farther than I want to drive but might be a good spot for someone


http://www.timberlandresource.net/huntlease/index.html


----------



## southerndraw (May 27, 2021)

Looks like all chop...?


----------



## Hunter922 (May 27, 2021)

Looked at quite a few pieces from them and Premier. All the ones we have looked at are chopped or bare..


----------



## twoheartedale (May 27, 2021)

Good time to  get in and prep areas for long term.  Our club just cut 600 ac. and 5 years ago they cut 500 ac.  In a few years is will be 800 ac. clearcut, but I've been there for 21 years and that is what you expect when you are hunting a tree farm.  

I look forward to the change it brings and the new growth and wildlife!  I've always had good luck on fresh clearcuts.

Wish this was a little closer to the house, I'd be all over it!


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 27, 2021)

But is it for the long term? Could do all that but then lose it?


----------



## BWill (May 27, 2021)

Forester said it’s tree stumps and dirt Basically


----------



## Kev (May 27, 2021)

I hunted that land for a long time and it’s not worth that...


----------



## DKL (May 28, 2021)

Is there any openings?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 28, 2021)

13.65/acre for stripped land.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2021)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> 13.65/acre for stripped land.........




Yep.  They'll go lower.


----------

